# List of Schools



## lydzv85 (Feb 27, 2011)

I know there is a thread about school quality but I am just looking for a list of English/American Schools in the four cities of Cyprus. I am doing online searches but it seems that I hear or read of more then I can actually find without the names.

I am a teacher in the US; born in the US with a Cypriot mother and husband. We are thinking of moving back in the years to come. I would like to see what English schools are out there and what their curriculum are like. I am fluent in Greek but my education is in English lit and could not see myself teaching anything else. Also, as good as my Greek is, I don't know if I could teach in Greek.

The other questions for you teachers in such schools right now... I know most schools follow the UK education system, which I know very little about. I have only found one school that follows the American system (it also follows the American school hours; the UK school hours of the day are better ). Will the English/International schools hire someone without a background in the UK education system?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lydzv85 said:


> I know there is a thread about school quality but I am just looking for a list of English/American Schools in the four cities of Cyprus. I am doing online searches but it seems that I hear or read of more then I can actually find without the names.
> 
> I am a teacher in the US; born in the US with a Cypriot mother and husband. We are thinking of moving back in the years to come. I would like to see what English schools are out there and what their curriculum are like. I am fluent in Greek but my education is in English lit and could not see myself teaching anything else. Also, as good as my Greek is, I don't know if I could teach in Greek.
> 
> ...


There is a new Amercian Academy on the outskirts of Paphos. I believe they teach the American curriculum.

American Academy - Article::Home

Most of the private international schools teach the English curriculum.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

This is the website for the American International school in Nicosia American International School


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The only truly US system school is the American International in Nicosia. If you are looking for middle and high school there are some others that do the IB one of them being Pascal. American International will only hire teachers with US/Canada qualifications and experience (they had a vacancies ad in the paper recently).

All the American Academy schools are UK curriculum schools.


----------



## lydzv85 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, those I have found.

Just because I'm from the US, doesn't mean I only want US schools. I don't either way as long as they are willing to hire. I material for a English Lit and Writing class should not differ just because the system is different. 
I should say if I can get a list of ALL English schools and will the UK ones hire teachers with US credentials.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

lydzv85 said:


> Thanks, those I have found.
> 
> Just because I'm from the US, doesn't mean I only want US schools. I don't either way as long as they are willing to hire. I material for a English Lit and Writing class should not differ just because the system is different.
> I should say if I can get a list of ALL English schools and will the UK ones hire teachers with US credentials.


I don't know about the credentials but you can get a list of all private schools from the website of the ministry of education cyprus, private education. I know there is a lot of people with English Lit. There seems to be a shortage of people with certifications for TESL.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here some of the main ones in Limassol:

Foley's School
American Academy
Heritage
Logos School
The Grammar School


----------

